# Employment pass and PR



## anushap

Hi,
From what I read -

I think I want to follow this path -

1. Request P1 Employment pass at first from Employers.
2. If my salary is above $7000 per month, then I can get a PEP type of Employment Pass so that I can switch jobs easily.

At what point after this I can apply for PR. Do I have to wait for 5 years to apply for that ?

Many thanks


----------



## anushap

Thank you very much! The information you have given is very useful. I get a better idea now. I will also refer the Singapore immigration guide.
Many thanks again!


----------



## erviren

Any chances if I can apply for a PR in Singapore or may be work permit???

Age: 29
MCA Regular 1st division
IT Experience : 5 Years 7 months
Currently working
IELTS: 7 overall
1 month stay in singapore on EP by my Employer

Please help, want to settle down in Singapore , thanks a million


(quote)
If you are currently overseas you can opt for either a Singapore Employment Pass or Personalised Employment Pass.

*Singapore Employment Pass - Eligibility Criteria*

1. A fixed salary of more than S$2,500 a month.
2. Normally a tertiary level educational from a reputable university is expected. However, your strong professional work experience history and good salary may compensate for lack of good education.
3. If you have strong educational background, your employment history (i.e. the number of years & position held) will play a lesser role.

Depending upon your salary, education, and experience, you will be issued one of the following three types of Employment Passes:

P1 Pass: typically for foreigners with a base salary of above S$7,000 a month.
P2 Pass: typically for foreigners with a base salary between S$3,500 and S$7,000 a month.
Q1 Pass: typically for foreigners with a base salary between S$2,500 and S$3,500 a month.

*Personalised Employment Pass - Who is eligible to apply?*

1. Current EP holders – If you are on a P1, P2 or Q1 Pass, you can apply for a PEP. However, P2 Pass holders must have held their status for at least two years while Q1 Pass holders must have been working for at least five years. P1 holders can apply for PEP anytime. You should have been earning a basic salary of at least S$30,000 per annum during the previous year.
2. Former P1 holders – If you used to work in Singapore as a P1 Pass holder but are now residing overseas, you can also apply for a PEP. But you should not have been unemployed for a continuous period of longer than six months at the time of application.
3. Overseas professionals – If your last drawn fixed monthly salary was the equivalent to at least S$7,000, you can apply for a PEP.
4. Singapore graduates – those who have graduated from Singapore institutes of higher learning can also apply for a PEP. The MOM is flexible on eligibility in these cases, based on the merits of the applicant.

*When can you apply for Singapore Permanent Residence?*
In practical terms, how soon you can apply for PR status depends on the type of work pass you are holding. If you are holding a P1 pass, your chances of approval are high if you apply after 6 months. If you are holding a P2 pass, you are likely to have a good chance if you apply after one year. If on the other hand, you are holding a Q pass, it’s recommended that you apply after two years to have a decent chance of approval. Also, make sure you are in good terms with your employer at the time of filing your PR application. One of the sections in the application form is to be completed by the employer.

For details, refer to <snip>


----------



## sutha1900

Any chances if I can apply for a PR in Singapore or may be work permit???

Age: 29
MCA Regular 1st division
IT Experience : 5 Years 7 months
Currently working
IELTS: 7 overall
1 month stay in singapore on EP by my Employer

Please help, want to settle down in Singapore , thanks a million



once you secure the job, work with EP and they try for a PR.
it is vary time to time.


----------



## veer

This was extremly useful info! Thanks


----------



## masibabes

good info....thanks


----------



## TheEndofDays

if you've been working for about 2 years, you can definitely apply for a PR. The good thing is it's free (unlike applying for Canada/AUS)


But approval is another thing. Some high income foreigners are not being approved lately but you can take your chances since it's free anyway. (I think you can retry after 2 years)


----------



## simonsays

ICA has an online calculater to check your eligibility, but not a confirmed given that you will be awarded PR. 

And unlike Canada / Australia, there is no fixed rule/system to find the 'points' and if you meet the points you will be awarded .. don't work here .. and you can't file legal action or engage a lawyer - PR is based on each person's individual merit .. and Govt Decision .. 

Considering the political situation, PR are being tightened and the Govt is pushing for people to go for PEP.


----------

